# Fort Pickens Gulf Side 6/21/20



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Started off as a beautiful day, little bit of lightning rolled up, along with some swift wind later in the day. Eventually cleared and settled back down. Had a hard time staying on the fish, just couldn't find em like we usually do. TONS of bait around, sabiki was doing wonders and bait clouds covered the graph. Fair bit of topwater action, but not much luck on the troll, one remora and a solid king that a sailboat decided to drive over and break off. Either way a decent day.


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

What species is that?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

It's a Chillin Snapper.


----------

